# Solved: Replacing a LCD/Plasma TV Contorl Box



## WITechDrs (May 5, 2007)

I have a project here I'm not sure how to complete because I'm not sure where the control box on a Sony Plasma TV is located. Is the control box consider the area on the back of the TV with the connections? 

Such as shown below


If this is not the control box. Could someone please advise me to where I can research on where most of these control boxes are located on these devices?

Please Help!! My Job On The Line

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What makes you think the "control box" requires replacement?


----------



## WITechDrs (May 5, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> What makes you think the "control box" requires replacement?


That's what the work order is requesting to replace. I'm just following what the WO says.

My bad on the pic. that is a pic of the back of my plasma of which I'm thinking is the control box. but the TV requiring the work is not mine. so I need to know where this control box is before I undo anything.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Replace the part that looks the same as the new one. btw... be careful. Unqualified TV repairmen have been seriously injured or even killed while working on tv's.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, this is a plasma TV, so the voltages are only a fraction of the HV in a CRT. Of course, the current is much greater. 

It's hard to imagine that your job would hinge on doing something that you have no experience doing, are you really expected to know all things about everything?


----------



## WITechDrs (May 5, 2007)

I'm mostly asking about this repair project because my boss wants me to start handing these type of calls we tend to get from 3rd party companies

Ya I mostly change any part that looks the same on computers. however if these control boxes are not like what I mention on my 1st posting in the thumbnail I attached then that leaves me wondering where it is.

If this control box is the connection ports unit on the back of the TV then I just need try replacing one & see where it goes from there.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the suggestion to look at the new one first was a good one. At least you'll be able to identify this "control box" when you see it.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> I think the suggestion to look at the new one first was a good one. At least you'll be able to identify this "control box" when you see it.


----------

